# Presidential Elections



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

QUick question: WHen are they, I forgot the dates. 
WIll international school stay open?


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

16./17.6. Our school is closed and my husband's company is closing, too.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

My daughter's school will open


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks. I think the lycee will decide the last minute whether they stay open or not.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Our sons should have exams on the 17th, but the university (MSA) had to reschedule (by order of the ministry) these exams.


----------

